# Error Code 1320 on 1998 Nissan Maxima SE



## lax20 (Feb 19, 2009)

Car has thrown code 1320 which is Ignition Signal Primary. I have been reading and this is attributed to the ignition coils possibly going bad. The car has been stalling at low RPM's and on the tach the RPM will bounce around before it stalls. the car does have 118000 miles. Please advise. Thanks


----------

